# Disabled Students seeking recomendations.



## baron (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello all, not sure if this is the proper place to put this.

 I have a question for any one in the Buffalo New York area, do you know of any schools that teach disabled people? I loved the martial arts but now I can't do what I loved. I'm limited to what I can do, can't take punches, falls, kicks, no blocking, can't walk that far for now. I need something soft and still a martial art. I'm also can't travel to far out side of the Buffalo, NY area. Another is I'm limited in income since I'm on a fixed income. 

I have a heart pump (LVAD) that means I'm on electrical or battery power 24 hours a day.


I have not started my cardio rehab yet so I'm looking for something to do in a few months hopefully.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

With an LVAD (Left Ventricular Assist Device - a mechanical pump that supplements the part of the heart that sends the blood through the body) you are just flat out not going to be able to do martial arts. You might, just maybe, be able to do something like Tai Chi or some flavors of yoga. After extensive rehab. That's assuming your LVAD is a destination pump, not a bridge. 
I'm willing to bet a rather hefty amount if cash that no cardiologist in the US will sign off on the idea of an LVAD patient participating in any martial arts training. 
I'm sorry. But this is not a smart thing for you to pursue. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> With an LVAD (Left Ventricular Assist Device - a mechanical pump that supplements the part of the heart that sends the blood through the body) you are just flat out not going to be able to do martial arts. You might, just maybe, be able to do something like Tai Chi or some flavors of yoga. After extensive rehab. That's assuming your LVAD is a destination pump, not a bridge.
> I'm willing to bet a rather hefty amount if cash that no cardiologist in the US will sign off on the idea of an LVAD patient participating in any martial arts training.
> I'm sorry. But this is not a smart thing for you to pursue.
> 
> ...



What about something like simply doing line exercises and kata, with the intensity scaled to the ability of the person?  For example, we have a stance drill, a stepping drill, a punching drill...  Doing those, only, not even punching pads, and only going as fast and hard as the student can handle.   Without further knowledge -- I'd probably rule out anything involving kicking or standing on one foot longer simply taking a step...

For the OP -- this is really something you'll have to discuss thoroughly and directly with your medical team and physical therapists.  By directly -- I mean tell them what you want to do.  Not "can I exercise" and then walk into a Crossfit box or run a Tough Mudder type event.  Then, and only if they've signed off on it, shop carefully for an instructor who will listen and work with you.  I'd avoid large classes -- you're going to need very personal instruction.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know enough about an LVAD to know what the limitations are but I do know that *Dirty Dog* does have a lot of knowledge about these things. Be sure your physician is OK with this!

My instructor, Tim Hartman of Horizon Martial Arts in West Seneca, has worked with people with significant limitations before. It's a Filipino martial art that focuses on stickwork so the sticks take the impact for you, which can help.

Bill Adams used to teach Tai Chi in the area but I am not sure how active he still is. 

Often hospitals or senior centers have Tai Chi programs associated with them. That could be a great place to start.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2014)

I cannot give you any advice other than to check with your physicians and get there okay before you move forward.  

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Reedone816 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't really know how limited the physicality is in your condition, but you may look at joint lock, small joint manipulation or attack control/redirection kinds of martial art.
I saw masters able to handle attacks while sitting, but don't know if it could be learn as new student.
There were a silat practitioner that open school in ny, but don't know if he still there or already moves back here, but he is atleast adapt in twisting and throwing people using body mechanic and momentum.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> What about something like simply doing line exercises and kata, with the intensity scaled to the ability of the person?  For example, we have a stance drill, a stepping drill, a punching drill...  Doing those, only, not even punching pads, and only going as fast and hard as the student can handle.   Without further knowledge -- I'd probably rule out anything involving kicking or standing on one foot longer simply taking a step...
> 
> For the OP -- this is really something you'll have to discuss thoroughly and directly with your medical team and physical therapists.  By directly -- I mean tell them what you want to do.  Not "can I exercise" and then walk into a Crossfit box or run a Tough Mudder type event.  Then, and only if they've signed off on it, shop carefully for an instructor who will listen and work with you.  I'd avoid large classes -- you're going to need very personal instruction.



Exercise is encouraged as part of the rehab process for VAD patients. However, it's not like rehab following a broken leg. VADs are used only to treat certain types of heart failure, and only in the extreme end stage. Usually (almost exclusively, in the US) as a stopgap measure while awaiting heart transplant. Rehab is aimed at enabling the patient to walk, slowly, for short distances. Anything involving impact or anything that increases the risk of falling is pretty much verboten. Exercise programs as part of rehab are carefully designed and under direct medical supervision. Some line drills might be physically possible. But in our society there is also the liability to consider, if something does go wrong. There are also ethical considerations involved with supervising the exercise of a person with very complex medical issues without the proper resources.
Consider this one factor. Most LVAD patients don't actually have a pulse. Would you feel comfortable with such a student, even for line drills? I wouldn't. Unless maybe I was holding class in the ER...


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2014)

That's kind of what I figured and why I stressed a direct and explicit conversation with the docs. Based on this, I would say his best martial arts option at the moment is movies and research, not actual doing. I now I would want some pretty specific and explicit guidance from the docs if I was to work with him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## baron (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you all. I'm trying to incorporate a little Karate Katas and Jujitsu wrist locks and so on. I will try and do this on my own. But as we used to say in Jujitsu "that it is like sex, you can do it by your self but its more fun with a partner". Just do not have strength to do to much. 

What do people say about learning the Katas but not doing the Bunkai with a partner?


----------



## Danny T (Aug 21, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't live in the same area for I would be happy to train you.
I have three people who are blind (one who is also autistic), 2 in wheelchairs, and 1 gentleman with one arm. 2 with a pacemaker, 1 with ms.
Is your pump a bridge or  a destination pump and what does your doctor say about your being able to do some physical movements?


----------



## baron (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Danny T. not only for your post, but working with the disabled. My team said no exercise for 8 weeks after LVAD implant and no martial arts.  One other problem is that I had 4 major surgeries in the last 4 months and 5 days. My last one they had to take some of my stomach muscles and put in my chest. So still in pain been home for about 2 weeks. I was wondering if I just did the katas or try and find someone who would just help me with forms. I read some where that Gichin Funakoshi just trained in forms only, no sparring. So I'm looking for someone to help me with forms only. But not hard only soft forms. I used to take Tai Chi and there is a location that trains in health form and not combat but the price is out of reach for me, due to being on social security disability.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 22, 2014)

whatever you choose to do make sure that you have expert medical guidance before you do it please 

if you're stable and tnhe docs say that you're ok to do light exercise and i mean light then i think it'll be your own limits that dictate what you can and can't do.  listen to your own body cos it'll tell you when you've done enough.

just go easy


----------

